# random pics for bam bam



## jcinpc (Sep 3, 2010)

odds and ends of stuff I have dug up
unfortunaly I found this place AFTER the houses were built, WAAAAAAAHHHHHHH


----------



## chehawknapper (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## HermanMerman (Sep 3, 2010)

Are those human remains? I would stay inside during a thunderstorm if I were you.


----------



## jcinpc (Sep 3, 2010)

HermanMerman said:


> Are those human remains? I would stay inside during a thunderstorm if I were you.



yeah those are human deer teeth and some human gator jaw and some human antler and cannon leg bone


----------



## HermanMerman (Sep 3, 2010)

soooo....they aren't human? I apologize if I am not up to par with my fossilized skeletal remains ID manual.


----------



## jcinpc (Sep 3, 2010)

no, they arent. Wouldnt disrespect the dead by even digging them up nor bringing them home . THat particular point was found in  or on a freshwater inland midden site me and a buddy found a dug. We found thousands of preserved butchered animal bones. heck, Ill make a psot with some of that stuff, give me a minute


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 3, 2010)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pointpuller (Sep 3, 2010)

Great stuff Jeff!!!  Amazing how people will jump to preposterous conclusions with no knowledge of what they are accusing one of.  I find lots and lots of deer, turtle and gator bones when Im digging in middens, all private land with owners permission.  Never once found human remains in a midden.


----------



## HermanMerman (Sep 3, 2010)

The pictures are very interesting. I just don't know much about this kind of stuff. I didn't mean to imply anything. It was just the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## jcinpc (Sep 3, 2010)

its cool, those are the no no words


----------



## HermanMerman (Sep 3, 2010)

Pointpuller said:


> Great stuff Jeff!!!  Amazing how people will jump to preposterous conclusions with no knowledge of what they are accusing one of.



Dude, relax.


----------



## Pointpuller (Sep 3, 2010)

HermanMerman said:


> Dude, relax.


OK.......Im relaxed.  Just seems that diggers seem to get a bad wrap and are labeled as grave robbers when this is far from the truth.  We dig camp sites and trash middens, thats where the GOODIES are.


----------



## HermanMerman (Sep 3, 2010)

Pointpuller said:


> OK.......Im relaxed.  Just seems that diggers seem to get a bad wrap and are labeled as grave robbers when this is far from the truth.  We dig camp sites and trash middens, thats where the GOODIES are.



I am glad you are relaxed. 

Like I said, I didn't call the guy a grave robber. I just peek in from time to time on this section of the forum.  When I saw teeth and jaw bone, that was the first thing that came to mind.  No big deal, didn't mean to step on any toes.


----------



## jcinpc (Sep 3, 2010)

hey herman, check the post I just made, its about 1 of the bone site I found and what we found in it.


----------



## HermanMerman (Sep 3, 2010)

jcinpc said:


> hey herman, check the post I just made, its about 1 of the bone site I found and what we found in it.



Yes sir, I saw it. Great post, it gives me a better idea about things.


----------



## jcinpc (Sep 3, 2010)

a site like that makes one appreciate what we have today.  they ate anything and everything that they could


----------



## Pointpuller (Sep 3, 2010)

Ive learned a ton from digging in Middens.  They seemed to eat a ton of turtles, gators, possums, coons, deer, snails and oysters.  Occassionally they missplaced some good stuff in the process like this deer antler knife.




Im sure this drilled tiger shark tooth necklace was greatly missed when it was lost while dumping trash.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 3, 2010)

Pointpuller said:


> Ive learned a ton from digging in Middens.  They seemed to eat a ton of turtles, gators, possums, coons, deer, snails and oysters.  Occassionally they missplaced some good stuff in the process like this deer antler knife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I predict that Nick or Ben will want to make a reproduction of that! Thanks again for sharing some great pics!


----------



## jcinpc (Sep 4, 2010)

you are right Jason, thats a most awesome find. I have antler handles and even found a pin right in front of a handle but none like that one. I think the calcium from some of these shell mounds preserve bone, also if its in a greasy cooking spot spot helps too.


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow Jeff thanks alot for posting those. Man there great.


----------



## Katera73 (Sep 5, 2010)

Awesome points !!!


----------



## droptinegirl1 (Sep 18, 2010)

That knife is awesome. Thanks for posting. I learn a lot from threads like this one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Don`t know how i missed this thread. Great finds!!!


----------



## schleylures (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t know how i missed this thread. Great finds!!!



Probally laying down taking a nape some where


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

schleylures said:


> Probally laying down taking a nape some where



Hush up!! You`re disturbin` my sleep!!


----------



## Bowyer29 (Sep 19, 2010)

Pointpuller said:


> Great stuff Jeff!!!  Amazing how people will jump to preposterous conclusions with no knowledge of what they are accusing one of.  I find lots and lots of deer, turtle and gator bones when Im digging in middens, all private land with owners permission.  Never once found human remains in a midden.



There was no accusation, he asked a question and made a statement about bad luck.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 20, 2010)

Jeff, wow. That's some amazing stuff.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 20, 2010)

Some Really wonderful finds!! Thanks for the posting....awaiting further finds.....


----------



## ancienttrails (Sep 20, 2010)

A good fl. camp site on private land.


----------



## jcinpc (Sep 20, 2010)

haha a.t. I love those kind of sites


----------



## jcinpc (Sep 20, 2010)

are florida diggers the only ones who takes pictures like this? hahaha, if its coral we look for the backlit pic


----------



## ancienttrails (Sep 24, 2010)

Not coral jest a good chert rock.


----------



## jcinpc (Sep 25, 2010)

ok now you have to stop this crap , your killing me. Dude for real start a thread here and lay it on me/us. I wanna see what you have those are killer


----------



## ancienttrails (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey JCINPC no way i can compete with you guys .


----------



## jcinpc (Sep 25, 2010)

NICE, did that kirk bottom right come from the St. River area?


----------



## ancienttrails (Sep 25, 2010)

No,that came from bartram,s savanna(paynes prairie)all came from same place.private land .do i need to start a new thread ,these came from same hole ,show us a good,n.


----------



## jcinpc (Sep 25, 2010)

no, the reason I asked was that area gives the same colored patina as that point, a frined of mine Dan R has the same patina and he lives in G-ville and digs  around there


----------



## ancienttrails (Sep 26, 2010)

You,r right but i found it changes some from ST. John,s to hippe city ,i know you heard it called that .got any of these.


----------



## Pointpuller (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome collection Ancienttrails.....youve got an impressive Pinnelas point collection there, thanks for the look.


----------

